# How to dovetail wide material with jig



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello,

I hope to be starting a blanket chest project which I saw in Fine Woodworking. I don't have the dimensions here with me but I think that the dovetail joints are going to be fairly wide. How can this be done if the jig is not wide enough? 

Hand cutting them is not an option at this point.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

m2244 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope to be starting a blanket chest project which I saw in Fine Woodworking. I don't have the dimensions here with me but I think that the dovetail joints are going to be fairly wide. How can this be done if the jig is not wide enough?
> 
> Hand cutting them is not an option at this point.


Make the jig wider. Many years I was making display cabinets for my new store. All of the shelving was dadoed. I made my jig 30" wide.

George


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Make the jig wider. Many years I was making display cabinets for my new store. All of the shelving was dadoed. I made my jig 30" wide.
> 
> George


Sorry, I meant a metal dovetail jig.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you need an adjustable jig*

These jigs have adjustable pins and tail widths so you can make them, pins and tails, as wide as you want...but they are pricy.$$$

Amazon.com: Leigh D4R-24" Dovetail Jig: Home Improvement

and this one:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19659

I don't know of any other brands that do the same and are cheaper. Maybe someone else?

Your problem will be/is you want a long 24" to 30" jig. The types that "trap" the workpiece won't work. You need a solid plate that you mount to a support piece like the Peachtree I posted in the other thread and can clamp it and move it in various locations.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/need-advice-dove-tail-jig-33740/

You may have to learn to hand cut them if you don't want to spend big $$$ just sayin'... bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes my eyes see one thing and my brain sees another. When that happens I get very confused.

George


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

After a little more research, it appears I have asked an uninformed question. A 24" jig would probably be all I need.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

m2244 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope to be starting a blanket chest project which I saw in Fine Woodworking. I don't have the dimensions here with me but I think that the *dovetail joints are going to be fairly wide.* How can this be done if the jig is not wide enough?
> Hand cutting them is not an option at this point.


The answer to that is use an adjustable jig which allows you to determine the width of the pins and tails as I suggested.
That's how iI understood your question.

If you meant "what's the widest dovetail jig I can find?" then the answer is twofold....the adjustable jig from Peachtree which you can bolt 2 together for a width up to .... unlimted.
The widest jig that contains the board on each side that I am aware of is 24". For wider than that you need a separate mountable jig like the Peachtree. I have an older 30" one, now unavailable, from them also.



m2244 said:


> After a little more research, it appears I have asked an uninformed question. A 24" jig would probably be all I need.


 No, your question wasn't uninformed, just a bit vague...
The answer will be only as good as the question for the most part, so specifics really matter. But no harm done here. :no: bill


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

The new Leigh R9 Plus allows for unlimited width, but only works for Through Dovetails and is fairly inexpensive, relatively speaking, at around $150 - http://www.leighjigs.com/r9.php


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw a chest-mate dovetail jig for around 100 I think,


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Just curious, why is hand cutting not an option?


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

TylerJones said:


> Just curious, why is hand cutting not an option?


Right now I do not see myself doing that level of finish work, in the future, who knows. 

More honestly, hand cutting dovetails seems to be a time consuming venture. I am not sure if I am interested in doing it by hand. Again, that might change in the future.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinking these are the sides of the chest right? What jig do you have? Maybe u can cut the sides in several pieces and make the dovetails then join all the pieces back? Just saying I don't know much but just trying to help


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

Viorato831 said:


> I'm thinking these are the sides of the chest right? What jig do you have? Maybe u can cut the sides in several pieces and make the dovetails then join all the pieces back? Just saying I don't know much but just trying to help


I don't know much about it myself at this point. I am in he info gathering stage right now while I recover from surgery.

Thanks for the help.


----------

